
From shallow to deep learning in fraud - ryan_lane
https://eng.lyft.com/from-shallow-to-deep-learning-in-fraud-9dafcbcef743
======
a008t
It is not clear why they switched from GBT to ANNs. I would have thought GBTs
would work better on the kind of structured data they are dealing with.

------
QML
In the image comparing logistic regression and decision trees, it seems to
suggest they only used linear features for logistic regression (?). Otherwise,
shouldn’t there be a non linear classification boundary?

~~~
flopska
They write in the text that their model featured nonlinear transformations. I
think the picture shows a simplified view and as the plots don't have labels
it's not clear which space is regarded.

